# Advice on building river / stream



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

1st attempt at doing anything to resembles water.

I'm in the process of rebuilding and would like to try my hand at creating a small river or stream. I understand that giving the illusion of depth is more important than actually having real depth. I have some trouble getting my head wrapped around the amount of depth required for the water & then additional depth for the banks etc. I should mention that I'm modelling towards the late 1800's so stream setting would be natural.

I currently have 1/2" of rigid insulation on my table top (5' x 9') that I can use to create & landscape the stream. I'm thinking that the stream would be about 5 - 10' wide & give the illusion of being about 3' deep ( HO scale of course).

Is the 1/2" of insulation sufficient for stream & bank or should I be adding more in order to make this work.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you searched this forum and read the many threads discussing water?

Is 1/2" deep enough for a stream?
That is really up to you. For a small stream in flat country that could work. Are you modeling an area near where you live? If so then notice the streams and note how deep the banks are. Then scale to HO (97.1 : 1) to see if your 1/2" thick foam is enough.


----------

